# [Premiere Pro 1.5] Musik Video erstellen...HILFE



## Soul-Raptor (15. August 2006)

Hallo, 

Wie bekomm ich es hin, in Premiere Pro 1.5, 
eine Lauftext ( Also von unten noch oben ) passen mit dem Liedtext eines Musik Stückes abzupassen? 

Das soll heißen, 

Ich habe vor mir ein Musik Video zu machen, bei dem der Songtext von unten nach oben durch den Bildschirm scrollt. 

Der Text soll immer genau dann , von unten ins bild scrollen,wenn der Interpret die passende Text passage singt. 

Also im prinzip wie bei folgendem Video! 
http://www.clueso.de/fileadmin/clueso/video/musikvideos/chicago_high.wmv 

und wie bekomm ich es dann dazu noch hin, das ich hin und wieder mal ein Video mit scrollen lassen kann. 

ebenfallts im Video zu erkennen ( weiter am ende ) 

Ich habe es schon versucht mit dem Titel Designer ... hab dort den kompletten Lied text eingetragen.. hab in dann rollen lassen, nur hab ich es nicht hinbekommen es syncron mit dem Gesangt abzustimmen .. mal war der text zu spät im bild, mal zu schnell..

Danke schon mal für eure hilfe ..

mfg PAtrick


----------



## axn (15. August 2006)

Animiere die Positionsparameter mit Keyframes. Den Effekt findest du schon für jeden Clip fixiert in den Effekteinstellungen.

mfg

axn


----------



## Soul-Raptor (15. August 2006)

Hallo,

Besten dank schon mal ...

Aber könntest du mir das vll n bisschen genauer erklären ?

Bin noch recht neu in Premiere...

Danke .. 

gibts da vll auch irgendwo n workshop oder ähnliches ?

gruß


----------



## axn (15. August 2006)

Zum testen:

Klick auf den Clip/Text
Effekteinstellungen öffnen
Klick auf Stoppuhr vor "Position" (1). Es wird ein Schlüsselbild (2) generiert. 
Zeitposition ändern (4).
Wert (3) ändern. Es entsteht ein weiteres Schlüsselbild.

mfg

axn


----------



## Soul-Raptor (15. August 2006)

Danke,

Das ist ja schon mal n guter anfang...

Nur jetzt hab ich folgendes Problem:

Also zuerst mal hab ich mit Hilfe Des Titel-Designers den Song text Zeilen weise gespeichert.

Hab also jetzt pro Vers eine Titell-Designer datei.

Nur wenn ich das jetzt die einzelen Verse den Positionen des Liedes zuweise und diese dann aus dem Bild laufen lasse
hab ich das problem, das die verse unterschiedlich schnell aus dem bild laufen irgendwie ...kamm auch shcon vor das ein vers den andern überholt hat..

ist nicht wirklich syncron...
Habs auch schon versucht, indem ich den gesamten lied text wieder als eine Titel-Designer datei speichere und dann die Positionen zuweise...

dann hab ich aber das problem, das der text mal schnell und mal langsamm läuft je nachdem wann er in bild erscheinen soll..

ist zb eine längere pause im lied dann schleicht der text nur noch so über den Bildschirm ...

hat da wer eine lösung für ?

gruß & danke


----------



## axn (15. August 2006)

Wichtig ist dass die Zeitabstände zwischen zwei unterschiedlichen Positionskeys der gleiche ist.

Also 
	
	
	



```
[a]____[b]_________[b]____[ c]
```

nicht 
	
	
	



```
[a]____[b]_______________[ c]
```


mfg

axn


----------



## Soul-Raptor (15. August 2006)

Alles klar .. werd das dann nachher mal ausprobieren ..

Wie wäre es denn deiner Meinung nach am Sinnvollsten...

Die Verse alle einzelnt, oder eine Komplette datei die den Liedtext enthält ? 


Gruß


----------



## axn (15. August 2006)

Die Verse einzeln sind natürlich flexibler.


----------

